# Split Reins v. Continuous Reins



## SouthernTrails (Dec 19, 2008)

.

You can use spit reins and tie them at the end if you are worried about dropping one rein

.


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

For a newbie, I either give them a continuous "roping" rein or else I knot the split reins together for them, so a rein can't be dropped.


----------



## ShadowRider (Feb 28, 2014)

I am currently riding with split reins, but have been told by a few people that continuous reins are better for beginners. When I asked them why, they said I would be quicker doing a one rein stop, etc. 

I didn't even worry about dropping a rein, but now that you brought that up ..


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

I have a 10' long yacht rope rein. I like it because I can drop it and it is still there. I can clip one end to the rope halter I leave on under her bridle, and have a 10' lead rope. If I'm hot and have sweaty hands, it doesn't get slick.

The drawback would be that my horse neck reins nicer with leather split reins than with rope. Also, crossed over like this, even dropped split reins might not drop far:


----------



## BreakableRider (Aug 14, 2013)

Roping reins are usually better for a beginner. It can be a lot to ask a beginner to give the correct aids to a horse, navigate the trail and have split reins to handle on top of that. Things that are second nature to me such as adjusting my reins, can be difficult for a beginner. 

A big thing to consider is the length of the reins when looking at roping reins. Many roping reins I see (I don't look at them much though, i'm a split rein girl) are on the shorter side. You need to make sure that when your horse is riding nice and relaxed with their head lower that you'll still have a slight drape in the rein. All too often I see beginners riding in roping reins because it's easier for them but they're constantly in their horses mouth because their reins aren't long enough.

As far as dropping split reins, it isn't a big thing to be worried about. Quality split reins will have some weight to them and length. If you drop them on your horses neck, it's pretty well going to stay put and not slide to the ground. Now cheap lightweight reins, yes they would slip. Short reins would also have a tenancy to slip.


----------



## DuckDodgers (May 28, 2013)

I've been an english rider for many years, but I ride western so infrequently that I guess I'm relatively new at it. I hate split reins! I don't like the uncertainty that if something happens that rein is dangling from his mouth to the ground and there's not much I can do to get to it! I've tried to get used to them, but I'll just stick to one continuous rein.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Me too, DD. Primarily an English rider, so have always used continuous reins. Don't see any advantage to split, to be honest.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

me three.


----------



## Ninamebo (May 25, 2013)

Def continuous reins for a beginner.

I used to use a friends bridle with split reins, they were so thick though that I dropped them on more than one occasion. Luckily I'm tall and my horse has a short neck and he tolerated me reaching up to grab them again. I def prefer cont ones though.


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

Speed Racer said:


> Me too, DD. Primarily an English rider, so have always used continuous reins. *Don't see any advantage to split,* to be honest.


Not talking about beginners here, but I see split reins as highly advantageous when out on the trails. If your horse spooks or falls, and causes the rider to fall off, while you are laying on the ground, the split reins are long enough that you are able to hang onto one of them so that your horse can't get away and run home without you .... and leave you to walk. :wink:

Continuous reins don't give you as much "line" to hang onto if need be. 

That's why I prefer split reins. 

Depending on what you do with your horse, if you don't ride out on the trails (miles from home) then there isn't much need for split reins. But to each his own.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

I do distance rides, and even if there's an unplanned dismount I've always had plenty of rein to hang onto the horse. 

Endurance riders use continuous reins, and I'm fairly certain all of us can agree that they're pretty hard core riders.


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

My one unplanned dismount, I flew thru the air as Mia went a different direction. I would have needed some 100 foot reins to hold on...


----------



## Atomicodyssey (Apr 13, 2014)

I prefer using split reins, but on a relaxed well trained horse.

My current horse doesn't quite have the jist of neck reining, I use 10' trail reins for him. I hate roper reins, they are far too short. These are plenty long to treat as split and allow a nice drape.


----------



## Foxtail Ranch (Mar 10, 2012)

One benefit to split reins is over/under when you are riding a horse who is sticky.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BreakableRider (Aug 14, 2013)

Speed Racer said:


> Me too, DD. Primarily an English rider, so have always used continuous reins. Don't see any advantage to split, to be honest.


There are plenty of advantages for split reins. 

There's been multiple occasions where I have untied a split rein, tied my other rein to be a continuous rein and used my other rein to pony another riders horse down the trail. 

When stopping for a break I've used a rein to tie into makeshift hobbles while leaving one for a lead rope. 

On one ride I was riding with a novice rider with cheap equipment. Her bridle broke miles out from the barn. I handed her my bridle and used my reins for a gag bridle and reins. 

Training wise, I love them. Good split reins have a lot of feel to them. My horses are soft enough that I can raise my hand a couple inches off my horses neck and that different feel will mean something. I've never rode in roping reins with the same feel. 

On a green horse they are incredibly useful. If I don't have a horse that stands for mounting, I can use the rein to do groundwork. I can also use them for extra desensitizing. They're also great to use for forward.


----------



## Rideordie112 (Dec 7, 2013)

I primarily ride English. So I love my continuous reins, but for when I throw my western saddle on my horse I love my mcarte reins. Nice and long, can hold them however I want or let them drape over Stitch's neck. It also has the handy lead rope part thingy that I can either have around my saddle horn, or tucked into my belt loop.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tinaev (Dec 2, 2012)

I have never been coordinated enough for split reins. I never know what to do with them, they constantly need adjusting and I drop them. I have a very nice pair that I was given as a Christmas gift and I've given up and am currently in the process of riveting them together to make one 10 foot continuous rein.


----------



## EquineObsessed (May 24, 2013)

I'm going to go with the unpopular opinion and say that if you are comfortable using split reins, and that's what you're already using, why not stick with it? Everybody has their preferences, but at the end of the day, do what you're comfortable with. Try 'loop' reins, and if you prefer the way they feel, switch. If you're more comfortable with split reins, keep them.


----------



## GracielaGata (Jan 14, 2012)

beau159 said:


> Not talking about beginners here, but I see split reins as highly advantageous when out on the trails. If your horse spooks or falls, and causes the rider to fall off, while you are laying on the ground, the split reins are long enough that you are able to hang onto one of them so that your horse can't get away and run home without you .... and leave you to walk. :wink:
> Continuous reins don't give you as much "line" to hang onto if need be.
> That's why I prefer split reins.
> Depending on what you do with your horse, if you don't ride out on the trails (miles from home) then there isn't much need for split reins. But to each his own.


My experiences as a newbie: I would prefer splits for those reasons... but I have very busy hands. Not horse face bothering hands, but I can't stop messing with splits and my horse very much loves to take advantage of me 
for this.
As for length- I *totally* agree- regular roping reins are a joke! I didn't realize how insanely short they are, and my horse is nearly a pony, and rather short necked, and they still are too short to hold comfortable for my horse and I.
You can find continuous reins longer, or have them made for not much money.



Atomicodyssey said:


> I prefer using split reins, but on a relaxed well trained horse.
> My current horse doesn't quite have the jist of neck reining, I use 10' trail reins for him. I hate roper reins, they are far too short. These are plenty long to treat as split and allow a nice drape.


THIS ^^^ I HATE the length of ropers! As a newbie, I didn't realize how much shorter they were... tell me how I know?! At least the reins I bought weren't much, and make a good dog leash on trails lol. 



tinaev said:


> I have never been coordinated enough for split reins. I never know what to do with them, they constantly need adjusting and I drop them. I have a very nice pair that I was given as a Christmas gift and I've given up and am currently in the process of riveting them together to make one 10 foot continuous rein.


Exactly!! Just like I mentioned before- I fiddle too much as well, even when they are tied together. Very good idea to combine them into one.. crafty! 



EquineObsessed said:


> I'm going to go with the unpopular opinion and say that if you are comfortable using split reins, and that's what you're already using, why not stick with it? Everybody has their preferences, but at the end of the day, do what you're comfortable with. Try 'loop' reins, and if you prefer the way they feel, switch. If you're more comfortable with split reins, keep them.


I do agree with this as well. If you like them, keep them. But maybe as a newbie, you might want to *try* some longer single piece reins to see. I, too, thought I only wanted splits, as that is what I took lessons in. But then I tried by DH's single English reins (he doesn't like the so much rein factor of splits as well), and loved that I had better control. This control I know is in part my mental control of myself- I am not fiddling. 
Neck reining... I am sure it does take away from learning it... but I got some 9ft paracord loop reins made, and rode with them the 1st time yesterday, and I think she *loved* them. They were very lightweight, and I think she appreciated that lack of weight hanging on her face. They also had a couple of built in knots, and they made perfect visual or physical reminders for my hand placement. Reminders I hardly had to think about. That was *very* nice, as it let me work on my other cues and not have to think about my hands. I was practicing our neck reining with it as well, and she still seemed to understand, though as light as they are, it might take a bit more leg and me practicing for a bit more as well. 

Anyhoo, sorry so long, just my 2 cents as a newbie on all those wonderfully helpful comments HF is known for.  (not sarcasm, I love this site!)


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

fftopic: Slightly off topic, but...

How are English reins measured? I looked last night and standard lengths were in the 54-60 inch range. Please tell me that is from bit to the buckle used to join them...I have this vision of English riders with arms 4 feet long!

If it is bit to buckle, then I could get some extra long 60" ones and have a leather replacement for my 10' yacht reins.


----------



## GracielaGata (Jan 14, 2012)

bsms said:


> fftopic: Slightly off topic, but...
> 
> How are English reins measured? I looked last night and standard lengths were in the 54-60 inch range. Please tell me that is from bit to the buckle used to join them...I have this vision of English riders with arms 4 feet long!
> 
> If it is bit to buckle, then I could get some extra long 60" ones and have a leather replacement for my 10' yacht reins.


The English training reins we have are almost exactly 9ft end to end, then about 9.5ft end to end with scissor snaps. They have the buckle in the middle to adjust them (is that the norm for English reins? I haven't the slightest)


----------



## ThunderingHooves (Aug 10, 2013)

Like others have said this is something that just depends on the person. They each have their own advantages. I personally like split reins. I like how they're long, I use the 8ft ones, but you can also shorten them if need be. I use them for pretty much everything. The only time I use continuous reins is when I do gymkhana. One thing you need to be careful of if you do decide to use continuous reins is that they're long enough. If they're too short you will be needing to lean forward to use them and you don't want to get into the habit of that.


----------



## Rideordie112 (Dec 7, 2013)

Bsms, my English reins are at least 9 feet long.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

It sound then like a set of English reins would give me a continuous rein 9-10 feet long, but in leather. The 7' roper reins just don't do it for me, but I'd like to try leather. Sorry for going off topic, but it has helped me. :wink:


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

I ride in both and it just depends on what I'm doing. I like the split reins and mecate for the trail. My barrel reins for arena work.
I have come off on my horse with both and it is far easier to hold onto a split rein and mecate (I have the lead in my pocket) versus a continuous rein. When I hit the ground the horse was able to pull out of my hand with the barrel rein, but not with the split reins. Also, if you get in a hairy spot and need to lead your horse over something, longer reins are preferable.
Plus there is the advantage to using the split reins as an over under.
However for a newbie, the continuous rein might be easier. There is a lot of length with the split reins and a mecate. Someone new to riding might find that excess rein a little difficult to coordinate.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I can see how the single/roping reins would be good for a beginner, but I can't stand them. Not only are they far too short, but they are just unhandy, IMHO. Of course it doesn't help that I ride a monster of a horse (the 10 ft yacht rope reins with 6 inch slobber straps...so 11 ft is still too short).

Anyway, I like split reins because they make it much easier to get off and lead your horse, or tie your horse, or do groundwork with your horse. You don't have to untie one side or flip them off over their head. Snaps make that easier but I can't stand snaps on my reins either LOL.

Also, if something happens where your horse ends up loose in their bridle with the reins dragging, they can get a leg hung in roping reins and end up in a wreck and possibly damage their mouth because there is no escape from the pressure. Split reins, if they are dragging and a horse steps on one, a decently trained horse will stop and back up and step off the rein without breaking it or tearing up their mouth.


----------



## Dixiesmom (May 26, 2013)

I have both, but don't use the single ones anymore. I guess really long ones would work better, but when in tricky footing, I like to let Dixie drop her head and my roper reins meant I had to lean way forward to allow that. Now I do have my split rope style reins put together with one of those "string covered" hair bands - human ones. That prevents a complete drop plus is quickly and easily slid up and down the reins to make slack greater or less if I want a "tighter or looser" hold.


----------



## womack29 (Oct 30, 2011)

I trail ride and use the continuous reins. I love them. In the days when i was in the show world I used split reins but find the continuous rein to be better in the trail world for me. It will come down to what you like in the end


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Dixiesmom said:


> Now I do have my split rope style reins put together with one of those "string covered" hair bands - human ones. That prevents a complete drop plus is quickly and easily slid up and down the reins to make slack greater or less if I want a "tighter or looser" hold.


This is a great idea!! I always see folks with knots tied in their split reins and it makes my OCD start tweaking LOL. After you've put a knot in them, they will never lay right again. Using a hair band or some other type of "tie" to keep them together and it's the best of both worlds, you have the ease of use/access of the split reins, but the safety of the solid rein....and you don't look like a greenhorn by having a knot in the middle of your reins. 

Granted, it does take a long time to learn to be efficient riding in split reins. When I was a little kid, I always used roping reins until my Dad deemed that I was ready to move up to split ones. I cannot count how many times I lost one or both by dropping them in the next few months until I learned how to handle them decently. It was several years before I learned to handle them _well_, but it's been many years since I've dropped one on accident. I've had them yanked out of my hands several times, but that would have happened regardless of the style I was using.


----------



## Cynical25 (Mar 7, 2013)

I much prefer split reins, for the versatility others have said - using one rein for leading, tying, hobbling, holding onto if dumped, ground working, built in crop, no chance of getting a leg stuck, tons of adjustability, etc. 

I hate roping reins, they just aren't long enough for me. I guess if I didn't work mainly with WP and reining horses who are bred to move with a low neck & head I might feel differently, but there is no rein to hold onto when one of "my kind of horses" is moving...


----------



## ShadowRider (Feb 28, 2014)

Great advice everyone, thank you so much. I agree that split reins are harder to manage for a beginner, but I have gotten better using them in the last few months and my hands are no longer all over the place. I trail ride, so they have come in handy as a lead rope, to do ground work, etc. I absolutely agree that roping reins are too short. We have some difficult and steep terrain, and I do not want to lean forward to be able to give my horse his head when he needs to pick his way.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

I have different reins for different bits, horses and occasions.
Mcartys on snaffles for my colts and riding outside.
Split reins on snaffles for using martingales, my more 'broke' colts and arena riding.
I have split reins on curb bits that I don't ride romels with, training and bad weather days.
I use the team roping/barrel racing rein just for that, I find them too short to ride on a relaxed rein without hitting their mouth every stride. Even when training and slow practice I use split reins for the most part then switch for fast work.

If your comfortable with splits reins stay with them! Having someone teach you a few tricks for lengthening and shortening your reins makes using them easy not a whole lot different than learning to bridge Mcarty reins. 




smrobs said:


> I always see folks with knots tied in their split reins and it makes my OCD start tweaking LOL.


Tee he! Yes!


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

I tried tying a knot in my split reins once, for about 5 minutes. I have no qualms about mix & match tack. My abused mare has logged ample time with a black saddle and brown stirrup straps, and my English stirrup straps on an Aussie saddle with Aussie 4-bar stirrups, and a western curb bit combined with an English saddle, etc, etc, etc...

But even I - bsms, man of confused tack - could not deal with tying a knot in my split reins! :shock:


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

It just feels weird in your hands. You have this big ol knot and then you have to make sure it's directly in the middle and both ends are even -ugh.


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

Maybe it shows my lack of skill, but I really prefer continuous reins. But I can't stand short ones. Yuck! I can't even test ride a horse properly in 7' reins. 

I used to be one of those people who knotted their split reins until a friend introduced me to 8' harness leather roping reins. I LOVE them. I even take it one step further and make my own extra long water loops to give them even more length. So I end up with reins at least 8.5 - 9 feet long. 

What I really like is that I can easily go from riding one handed to two handed and never have to rearrange my reins or worry about dropping them. They are just so easy. They spoiled me for riding in knotted split reins. :lol:

I asked the guy I bought them from why 8' roping reins are hard to find and he said it's because of the length of the hides. I guess they generally don't go much beyond 8.' 

But I detest "contest" reins of 7' or less. I like to ride on a loose rein and you can't do that with reins that short. :-x


----------



## GracielaGata (Jan 14, 2012)

trailhorserider said:


> Maybe it shows my lack of skill, but I really prefer continuous reins. But I can't stand short ones. Yuck! I can't even test ride a horse properly in 7' reins.
> 
> I used to be one of those people who knotted their split reins until a friend introduced me to 8' harness leather roping reins. I LOVE them. I even take it one step further and make my own extra long water loops to give them even more length. So I end up with reins at least 8.5 - 9 feet long.
> 
> ...


Exactly my thoughts as well! Contest reins make no sense to me, but I guess it is because when doing barrel racing, you are more on the horse's neck than you would be trail riding. I too ride on a rather loose rein, even though it is a single piece. I have only used them one ride so far, but I noticed that I was also able to shift my hands from single handed or both, and even still was getting some neck reining response (still very much training that one!).

I had a set of 9 ft single loop reins I had made for me out of braided paracord. Not only are the beautiful, but my rather responsive mare seems to prefer the lack of weight hanging from her face. I am sure this is in part due to the fact that I can't flip them around on her bit as much like when I fiddled with my long, heavy braided leather split reins. They are super well made and wonderful, beautiful, all that stuff... I even knotted them, and was doing okay, but they are so heavy!! I thought I preferred that weight, but now as I get to be a better rider, I don't think I do, and nor does Snoty.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

LOL, I just had a pair of 10' split reins made. They had to splice the added length on the tail ends. THR, it's true that finding more than 8' is hard because the length of the hides. The only way to get longer ones is to cut it in a large spiral but then the reins don't lay right.

Guy who made mine asked what the heck I was riding to need something so long LOL. I guess when you ride something this big and like a lot of drape, people think you're weird.

For reference, those are 8" reins on him now and the tails are still short enough to be in the way. That's why I opted for 10 footers.


----------



## GracielaGata (Jan 14, 2012)

smrobs said:


> LOL, I just had a pair of 10' split reins made. They had to splice the added length on the tail ends. THR, it's true that finding more than 8' is hard because the length of the hides. The only way to get longer ones is to cut it in a large spiral but then the reins don't lay right.
> 
> Guy who made mine asked what the heck I was riding to need something so long LOL. I guess when you ride something this big and like a lot of drape, people think you're weird.
> 
> For reference, those are 8" reins on him now and the tails are still short enough to be in the way. That's why I opted for 10 footers.


Sheesh! 
I had some awesome round braided split leather ones made... beautiful, very well made, but he made them 9 ft long a piece! I had to have them shortened since my horse is a 14.2 hand shortish necked almost pony lol. The literally dragged the ground when she had them on, *with* draped slack! I don't use them currently... I hate how in being fairly newbie/green, so much is experimentation... you end up with doubles, triples... the extra cost... until you find what works best for both you and the horse together.


----------



## ShadowRider (Feb 28, 2014)

Graciela, that is so true. I've got some extra gear I don't use anymore, but I didn't know better when I bought it. Ride and learn !


----------

